# AppleWorks OS9 : fin de fichier inopinée



## loaly (2 Septembre 2005)

bonjour

voici mon souci, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider &#224; le r&#233;soudre.
&#231;a concerne un fichier base de donn&#233;e appleworks sur OS 9.

apr&#232;s des modifications j'ai enregistr&#233; celles-ci comme d'habitude (sauf que la fen&#234;tre d'enregistrement proposait d'ajouter .cwk &#224; la fin du nom du fichier).
quelques minutes plus tard, je veux rouvrir le fichier en question et un message d'erreur me dit "fin de fichier inopin&#233;".
je remarque alors que le fichier ne p&#232;se plus que 4 Ko (au lieu de plusieurs Mo aupravant)...

J'ai essay&#233; de retrouver des sauvegardes automatiques du fichier : elles sont inexistantes.

Quelqu'un a t il une id&#233;e pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer ce fichier ?

Remarque sans doute de premi&#232;re importance :
Durant le premier enregistrement, la batterie de mon ibook &#233;tait ot&#233;e et donc il n'y avait pas d'horloge "en r&#233;f&#233;rence". 
Depuis qu'elle est remise et l'horloge mise &#224; jour, j'ai essay&#233; d'enregistrer les modifications d'autres fichiers et tout fonctionne bien. 

Cependant, le premier fichier est en miettes (en poussi&#232;res tellement 4 Ko c'est l&#233;ger) et si vous pouviez me conseiller, oooooh merci par avance.

laurent 
Adresse email s&#251;rement pourrie de SPAM apr&#232;s 11 mois


----------



## mto1 (20 Août 2006)

loaly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> .../...quelques minutes plus tard, je veux rouvrir le fichier en question et un message d'erreur me dit "fin de fichier inopin&#233;".
> je remarque alors que le fichier ne p&#232;se plus que 4 Ko (au lieu de plusieurs Mo aupravant)...
> ...



Bon, b&#233;h la tout de suite &#231;a m'emb&#234;te bien qu'il n'y ait aucune r&#233;ponse....
M&#234;me message, m&#234;me symptomes, merci AW ! Malgr&#233; la 15zaine de sauvegardes faires ds l'apr&#232;s midi, de mon Pismo, en WF sur le G4.
Puis une fois bien fini le taf, bug, le doc disparait de l'&#233;cran et impossible de r&#233;cup&#233;rer la main sur AW qui n&#233;anmoins n'apparait pas comme plant&#233;...
Je retrouve le fichier une fois ds le dossier "auto enregistrer", le r&#233; enregistre sur le G4, erreur, tout est perdu, le doc, la sauvegarde du dossier idoine, ne me reste que la coquille vide de 4ko !!!!! 
Un apr&#232;s midi de foutue....


----------



## DeniX (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour
Le fichier est surement endommagé ou corrompu, ou un problème de disque dur (à vérifier)
Désolé maisil n'y a pas beaucoup de chance de récupérer le fichier.

Surtout ne pas inclure une adresse courriel dans les messages = risque certain qu'elle soit récupérer par des spammeurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ne pas inclure une adresse courriel dans les messages = risque certain qu'elle soit récupérer par des spammeurs



Ben, depuis septembre 2005, il a du avoir le temps de s'en rendre compte 

Bon, je la supprime quand même


----------



## mto1 (22 Août 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Le fichier est surement endommagé ou corrompu, ou un problème de disque dur (à vérifier)
> Désolé maisil n'y a pas beaucoup de chance de récupérer le fichier.


Oui, pour être corrompu, l'est corrompu l'fichier... entre 0 et 4ko selon les restes sur le Pismo, ou sur le G4... Si je ne pense pas que le DD soit en cause, pas de bruit ni aucun pépin autre, je pense / penche, sérieusement pour un diabolique merdouilli du wifi, sans pouvoir en expliquer l'ombre du 1° bit, ce qui me bug à fond, car cela avait été bien bien pratique de travailler ailleurs que ds le bureau


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2006)

mto1 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pour &#234;tre corrompu, l'est corrompu l'fichier... entre 0 et 4ko selon les restes sur le Pismo, ou sur le G4... Si je ne pense pas que le DD soit en cause, pas de bruit ni aucun p&#233;pin autre, je pense / penche, s&#233;rieusement pour un diabolique merdouilli du wifi, sans pouvoir en expliquer l'ombre du 1° bit, ce qui me bug &#224; fond, car cela avait &#233;t&#233; bien bien pratique de travailler ailleurs que ds le bureau



Je ne pense pas que le r&#233;seau, quel qu'il soit, y soit pour quoi que ce soit. J'ai obtenu quelque fois un r&#233;sultat similaire avec AppleWorks tout seul en local. Ce qui m'a sauv&#233;, c'est que ce n'&#233;taient que des courriers peu importants, ne comportant que quelques lignes.

Toutefois, je n'avais plus eu affaire &#224; ce bug depuis AW 6.x (il semble appara&#238;tre avec CW4 et je pensais qu'il se terminait avec C/AW5), je pensais le probl&#232;me corrig&#233; sur les versions 6. Maintenant, c'est vrai que je ne l'utilise plus que rarement.


----------



## mto1 (23 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que le réseau, quel qu'il soit, y soit pour quoi que ce soit. J'ai obtenu quelque fois un résultat similaire avec AppleWorks tout seul en local. Ce qui m'a sauvé, c'est que ce n'étaient que des courriers peu importants, ne comportant que quelques lignes.
> 
> Toutefois, je n'avais plus eu affaire à ce bug depuis AW 6.x (il semble apparaître avec CW4 et je pensais qu'il se terminait avec C/AW5), je pensais le problème corrigé sur les versions 6. Maintenant, c'est vrai que je ne l'utilise plus que rarement.


C'est la façon dont tout cela c'est déroulé qui me faire pencher pour le pb réseau.
vers la fin du boulot, j'ai eu le droit à la roue d'attente un bon bout de temps alors que l'icone réseau indiquait un signal faible, puis était en réception 5/5... Et c'est après que... Mais comme tu le dis, c'est peut être AW qui n'a pas supporté la sauvegarde à distance.
Quant à AW, que j'utilise bcp, depuis feu CW, c'est pas mal buggé, avec des comportements ératiques, curieux, incohérents à pas mal de moments, surtout avec la BDD, en affichage (merde pour les planches d'étiquettes sorties avec des champs ou manquants, ou qui se chavauchent, comme il y a 2 jours), et pourtant, j'fais pas dans le fonctions sci ou financières ! Néanmoins, cela reste plus pratique (et surtout je ne saurait pas par quoi remplacer cette suite logiciel, SANS avoir à tout refaire, ce qui serait au bout de 10 ans un taf monstrueux au vue des personalisations) qu'un gros machin don je n'aurais pas non plus l'utilité.
Ceci dit, si qq'un connait une alternative correcte, à prix correct...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2006)

mto1 a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, cela reste plus pratique (et surtout je ne saurait pas par quoi remplacer cette suite logiciel, SANS avoir à tout refaire, ce qui serait au bout de 10 ans un taf monstrueux au vue des personalisations) qu'un gros machin don je n'aurais pas non plus l'utilité.
> Ceci dit, si qq'un connait une alternative correcte, à prix correct...



En fait, j'ai remplacé AW par la suite office lorsque le tableur d'AW n'a plus répondu à mes besoins. Ça ne s'est pas fait en un jour, j'ai procédé de la manière suivante : Tout nouveau document est fait avec Office, tout document existant en AW est utilisé avec. Comme les documents n'ont pas une durée de vie illimitée, ceux d'AW disparaissent petit à petit (le copier/coller entre AW et Word fonctionnant très bien, je peux récupérer les blocs de texte inchangés, et ne taper que les modifs dans Word). Aujourd'hui, il m'en reste peu, des documents créés avec le module "Dessin vectoriel", comme mes cartes de visite, par exemple, pour l'essentiel.

Par contre, pour les fusions, je reviens à AppleWorks où j'exporte mes données d'excel, je trouve ce module bien plus rapide et pratique à mettre en place que l'équivalent Excel/Word.


----------

